

Personal finance made simple, cashflow projections & other goodies - CashBase - filipcte
http://blog.cashbasehq.com/cashbase-pro

======
dclaysmith
Congrats on launching a pro plan--big step. I'll definitely check out the
service. You have some missing images in your blog post you might want to fix.

~~~
filipcte
Thank you! Missing images?

~~~
dclaysmith
<http://imgur.com/kcVzN>

~~~
filipcte
it's actually a posterous issue! bad timing.

